# PHP Vorlagen



## calvera3k (20. April 2002)

Hallo, ich suche eine Seite wo ich PHP Vorlagen bekomme.

Ich habe jetzt erst angefangen mit PHP und naja ist verdammt schwer.
Ich suche eine Seite wo ich Vorlagen Downloaden kann oder Tutorials.

Ich möchte eine Seite machen mit, News System wo man News Posten kann die dann auf der Hauptseite angezeigt werden, dann ein Voting System, User System wo man sich Registrieren kann und der Admin Userrechte vergeben kann. Dann sollte ein Forum dabei sein. Eine Fileupload funktion usw. Natürlich brauch ich auch die eingaben die in mySQL sollen..

Also ein recht umfassende Seite würde das werden. Wo bekomm ich soetwas? Thx for Help (im vorraus)


----------



## dave_ (20. April 2002)

hier bei links.
http://www.dunsti.de
und natürlich google.de


----------

